# Handcrafted Homemade Powder Surfing Goodness



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

most of your attachments dont work

cool though eh


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> most of your attachments dont work
> 
> cool though eh


hmmm interesting, they work for me. I'll try it again...

Fangtooth














Datnoid


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

I think I recognize these from DMQ group on Facebook. 

I didn't know you're in the GR area, though. I'd love to check these out! (soon, hopefully, if we ever get snow again...)


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

david_z said:


> I think I recognize these from DMQ group on Facebook.
> 
> I didn't know you're in the GR area, though. I'd love to check these out! (soon, hopefully, if we ever get snow again...)


I recognize you as well and didn't realize you were from Rockford. Fingers crossed we get some snow, this rain is really getting old. I would love to get on one, once we get the snow, lets do it!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

efinses said:


> I recognize you as well and didn't realize you were from Rockford. Fingers crossed we get some snow, this rain is really getting old. I would love to get on one, once we get the snow, lets do it!


We just moved over to Rockford (from metro-Detroit area) in September, so I'm still new around these parts. Will definitely get at you once we get some more snow!


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Michigan here-

Is this essentially ridden like a snowskate? No bindings, no handles, just you and the board?


----------



## efinses (Dec 11, 2010)

sabatoa said:


> Michigan here-
> 
> Is this essentially ridden like a snowskate? No bindings, no handles, just you and the board?


Essentially yes. The surfers are much bigger and have different rocker lines and concave. They also have a leash so when you fall the board doesn't run down the hill or get buried in snow. I personally love snowskating for just messing around on little rails but they aren't worth anything unless the snow is packed well. I hit a point where all I could think about was riding fresh stuff and the terrain around me wasn't worth strapping in for and the snow coverage isn't always the best. I just baby my snowboards way too much to be fine hitting things. With the lower cost and mainly black ptex base of the surfer I am more okay if I hit rocks or scrape ground occasionally. It is also nice to not have to worry about burring or cracking edges too. 

Either way here is some footage of me riding a prototype (no ptex base and different EVA foam cut pattern but same rocker, concave, and shape) from earlier this year. As you can hear I hit plenty of sticks, logs, and other shit. The lines aren't fantastic and the snow isn't amazing but I had just as much fun if not more than if I were snowboarding a local resort. I hit a little pillow line and a little drop and was stoked out of my mind. If I was snowboarding and did the same stuff I wouldn't have blinked an eye so its cool taking a step back with progression and get stoked off the little things. I am also not trying to over hype, over market, or trying my luck at salesman b.s. (Which I am bad at, I am studying mechanical engineering so complete opposite ends of the spectrum) I am honestly truly stoked on it and think many people would enjoy it as well.


----------

